# swt label zeilenumbruch will nicht funktionieren



## Spot84 (30. Jan 2010)

Hallo!
ich versuche derzeit eine Gui für ein Eclipse Plugin mit Hilfe von SWT zu schreiben. Soweit hat bisher auch alles gut funktioniert, allerdings bekomme ich es nicht fertig einen Umbruch in den Labels ab einer bestimmten Länge einzustellen. 
Das Tutorial unter folgender Adresse(Label Wrap : LabelSWT JFace EclipseJava) funktioniert bei mir nicht. Selbst wenn ich setBounds beliebig setze scheint es keinen unterschied zu machen..


```
Label sequenceLabel = new Label(comp, SWT.WRAP| SWT.BORDER);
				sequenceLabel.setText(frequentItemString.toString());
				sequenceLabel.setBounds(0, 1, 1, 1);
```

mein label wird in einem composite hinzugefügt, dass wiederum in einer scrolledcomposite liegt und das dann wieder in einem TabFolder. Könnte es daran liegen?  Hat jemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Spot84 (31. Jan 2010)

ok ich hab es jetzt selbst hinbekommen. Das Problem ist anscheinend, das wenn man einen LayoutManger wie GridLayout setzt das wrap nicht mehr akzeptiert wird. Beschrieben wir das ganze auch hier: http://book.javanb.com/swt-the-standard-widget-toolkit/ch15lev1sec12.html

Man muss daher ein GridData-Objekt erstellen und widhtHint setzen. 

```
Label sequenceLabel = new Label(comp, SWT.WRAP);

				GridData data = new GridData();
				data.horizontalSpan = 1;


				Rectangle rect = composite.getMonitor().getClientArea();

				data.widthHint = rect.width / 4;
				sequenceLabel.setLayoutData(data);

				sequenceLabel.setText(frequentItemString.toString());
```

Gruß,
spot


----------

